# looking for open segment templates



## packer34 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello woodturners, I'm thinking of turning a open segment vase but need a template, are there any sites out there that have plans.

Thx


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

packer34 said:


> Hello woodturners, I'm thinking of turning a open segment vase but need a template, are there any sites out there that have plans.
> 
> Thx


I am not aware of templates, but there are sites with software to design the form. I have this software which I like a lot. There are others, which are also good. This allows specifying the criteria and it will show the form, and the details on the cuts and overall length of boards needed.

http://www.segmentedturning.com/


----------

